# oscilador UJT y dipararo SCR Y TRIAC



## zeus_4 (Oct 10, 2009)

amigo tengo tres proyecto, pero yo trate de hacerlos pero quisiera que me ayudaran, habaer si mis calculos estan buenos, los diagramas que voy a poner son de internet porque no se como subirlos 

1) oscilador con UJT a 500hz

VCC = 10 V
IP = 1 µA
IV = 5 mA
RBB = 4.7 a 9.1 KΩ (valor típico, 7KΩ)
η = 0.56 a 0.75 (usando un valor promedio, 0.655)
R2 = 1 KΩ
R3 = 220 Ω

VBB = ( RBB * VCC ) / ( RBB + R2 + R3 ) ≈ 8.5 V

VP = ηVBB + VD ≈ 6.26 V

VEB1sat = 3.5 V
VV ≈ 0.7*VEB1sat 
VV ≈ 2.45 V

R1max = (VCC – VP) / IP = ( 10 - 6.26 ) / 1 µ = 3.74 MΩ
R1min = (Vcc - VV) / IV = ( 10 – 2.45 ) / 5 m = 1.51 KΩ
C = 0.1uF

f = 1 / R1*C à R1 = 1 / f*C = 20 KΩ à 1.51 KΩ < 20 KΩ < 3.74 MΩ 

VCC = 10V;
 R1 = 20KΩ; 
C = 0.1uF; 
R2 = 1 KΩ; 
R3 = 220Ω







2) Diseñar un circuito mediante SCR para una carga de 120vAC 60hz de 60w con un Angulo de disparo de 30º controlado con un UJT​​VRMS = 12V

IP = 1 µA
IV = 5 mA
RBB = 4.7 a 9.1 KΩ (valor típico, 7KΩ)
η = 0.56 a 0.75 (usando un valor promedio, 0.655)
R2 = 1 KΩ
αD = 40°
 VBB = ( RBB * VRMS ) / ( RBB + R2 ) ≈ 10.5 V

VP = ηVBB + VD ≈ 11.2 V

VEB1sat = 3.5 V
VV ≈ 0.7*VEB1sat 
VV ≈ 2.45 V

R1max = (VRMS – VP) / IP = ( 12 - 10 ) / 1 µ = 0.8 MΩ
R1min = (VRMS - VV) / IV = ( 12 – 2.45 ) / 5 m = 1.91 KΩ

C = 0.1uF

T = 1/60 * 30° / 360° = 2.7mS
F = 1/1.4mS = 540Hz

f = 1 / R1*C à R1 = 1 / f*C = 18.5 KΩ à 1.91 KΩ >18.5k KΩ < 2 MΩ 
VZ = 12V; 
R1 = 18.5 KΩ; 
C = 0.1uF;
 R2 = 1 KΩ
Zener =12v   ( no encontre un diagrama por internet que se le pareciera )

3) Diseñar un circuito mediante TRIAC para una carga de 1120vAC 60hz de 60wconun angulo de disparo de 30º controlado con un UJT​​VZ = 12V

IP = 1 µA
IV = 5 mA
RBB = 4.7 a 9.1 KΩ (valor típico, 7KΩ)
η = 0.56 a 0.75 (usando un valor promedio, 0.655)
R2 = 1 KΩ
R3 = 1 KΩ
αD = 30°


VBB = ( RBB * VZ ) / ( RBB + R2 + R3 ) ≈ 9.33 V

VP = ηVBB + VD ≈ 10 V

VEB1sat = 3.5 V
VV ≈ 0.7*VEB1sat 
VV ≈ 2.45 V

R1max = (VCC – VP) / IP = ( 12 - 10 ) / 1 µ = 2 MΩ
R1min = (Vcc - VV) / IV = ( 12 – 2.45 ) / 5 m = 1.91 KΩ


T = 1/60 * 30° / 360° = 1.4mS
F = 1/1.4mS = 360Hz

C = 0.1uf

f = 1 / R1*C à R1 = 1 / f*C = 27.7 KΩ à 1.91 KΩ < 27.7 KΩ < 2 MΩ 

VZ = 12V 
R1 = 27.7 KΩ;
C = 0.1uf;
R2 = 1 KΩ; 
R3 = 1KΩ






espero que me puedan ayudar​


----------

